# Breadboard ends, am I doing it right?



## redmosquito1 (Jan 5, 2014)

Doing breadboards on on the toy box I built. The top is roughly 3/4" will be slightly thinner when finished and I'm doing a 3- 3/8" thick tennons and tongue will be the whole length of the top. Thr tenons are 1 1/2 inches long and the tounge is 1/2 inch long.

Does that sound about right? My main concern is the thickness of the tennons and tongue in 3/4" stock. But 1/4" seems to small.

Thoughts?
Thanks


----------



## LittleShaver (Sep 14, 2016)

Tenon rule of thumb is 1/3 the thickness. You're right on the money.


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

For me the construction details depend on the size of the top. For instance on large heavy dining tables, I use thick divided tenons that are 2" long. On smaller projects I use 3/8" thick tenons 1-1/4" or so in length. Using thicker stock for the breadboard end gives an interesting look, but may not work for a toy box top.










Here is a blog about it if you are interested…
http://lumberjocks.com/pintodeluxe/blog/39712

Good luck on the project.


----------



## Mike_D_S (May 3, 2012)

I'd add that if you like the breadboard look, then there is no reason that the breadboard end actually can't be flush on one side.

So for a toy box lid where you might want the bottom to be flush so it sits on the box evenly, then just reduce the thickness of the breadboard so the bottom is flush with the rest of the top. For items where you generally are looking down at the top, it basically won't be noticeable at all when you are standing close to the piece. From further away, the little bit the breadboard protrudes from the side of the top will effectively hide it.

G&G style example from the WW site

Thanks,
Mike


----------

